# Sticky  Betta breeding article



## indjo

To anyone interested;

I have this 45 A4 page breeding article (total 50 pages, including table of contents) designed to help those new to betta breeding. It's nothing special, written to answer common breeding questions. It discusses how to choose your breeders, various breeding methods successfully used by members (or former) from this forum and a copy of their posts. It also discusses a few tips and tricks based on personal experience.

The article lacks pictures though. I don't have many good pictures and would rather avoid copy right issues since this article is floating around the internet (partially and complete).

For those who want a copy, PM me your email. 

Feel free to ask any question or make suggestions to better help those new to the hobby.


----------

